# Sweeping



## shooters480 (May 7, 2008)

Any sweepers on this site? Everyone happy with Wal Marts new bids?

Thanks
Shooters480


----------



## Ice-sage (Nov 9, 2017)

Evening. It might be a little late for replies here. Also maybe get this into the "Sweeping" thread?

As it stands, pretty much all of the sweepers here seem to have left the building. I got 2 replies last year from members that were apparently once into the sweeping industry.

I dont know anything about Walmarts bids.

If we can get this thread into the correct sub forum, I'd be happy to chat about our start up this spring, aka literally now. Or anything else in the sweeping realm.

Thanks for bringing back up the topic of sweeping @shooters480 .


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

We use to sweep but got out of due to the lack of labor and bottom feeders


----------

